# Lynnhaven Inlet - Fishing Report - 10/9



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Fished the inlet this morning thinking I was Speck fishing and caught some Taylor Blues.

Waded the sand bar with perfect conditions starting an hour before daylight at the top of the ebb with a light N/E breeze. The lights on the new bridge are a lot brighter than the old ones and put out a light line further away from the bridge so I just waded out a little further on the bar. 

Just before false dawn a school of Taylors swam by and were crushing the bait on the top of the water. I was already fishing a 1/2 oz. Mirrolure so I left it on and played with the baby Blues for 20 - 30 minutes.

Dawn came, the Blues went away so I tied on a lead head and grub tail continuing to try and find some Specks but no joy. I stayed until the sun cracked the horizon then gave up and went to work. 

Didn't catch what I was looking for but a great morning on/in the water leaving with the smell of fresh fish on my hands and the added bonus of watching the sun rise surrounded by Gulls, Herons, Pelicans and Osprey.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Can’t get better than that!


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

10/10 in the rain for six hrs..two spot on west side


----------



## J-Hook (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## J-Hook (Aug 24, 2020)

Got out yesterday before sunrise and high tide, surf was rough from the storm up north. Out there for a couple of hours and catch and released the speck and puppy. Yes I did keep the slot for dinner. Caught the slot on the 10’ rod long cast chunk bait, the puppy and speck on tandem rig short cast. Overall a good day good weather good bite even with the wind.


----------

